# Exactly how can you verify how much pax tipped you?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Short of watching the pax select the amount to tip you on the new app, how do we know that Uber isn't taking part of our tip?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nothing would surprise me from them but if they are doing it we will quickly find out because someone will post here.


----------

